# Got my Kindle Fire HD yesterday!!



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My daughter brought my new gift of the Kindle Fire HD to me late yesterday afternoon.  I have to say, set up was really easy.  Had no trouble getting onto wifi, had a little registration problem...(no problem of the Kindle...long story), and once that was done, away I went!!The first thing I did was go to the book section, where lo and behold, ALL my books from my old kindle were there!  I didn't have to transfer anything, they were there.  Oh the little book covers are in color!    I joined the free Prime for a month immediately and then went to the movies, and of course I HAD to try out a few minutes of many of them.  WOW!!  What  beautiful color and clarity!  And the sound was great.  Then of course, I went to the Neflix app and put in my existing Neflix account and had to watch a few minutes of many movies there also!  Wonderful!  I read a few minutes of the book I'm currently reading and found it very comfortable.  (I need to find out how to find the meaning of a word on this one, have not delved into that yet, I use that feature alot in some books where authors love to show off their immense vocabulary, lol).  Now I'm in the process of trying to figure out just which book of the many thousands of books on the lending library that I want to borrow for this month.  What a tough choice!!

You must realize, that I have no smartphone cell phone, just an average cell phone, so I have little experience with such gagetry as this with the swiping and all.   Only thing I've ever swiped is my ipod.   Really love this.

In summary, I just love this thing!!  All I could say last night while playing with it was "Wow, how neat this is!"  I am very pleased with this and don't think it will be intimidating in the least.  

I just had to share my excitement!!


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

congratulations!!!

what model is it?

happy for you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> My daughter brought my new gift of the Kindle Fire HD to me late yesterday afternoon. I have to say, set up was really easy. Had no trouble getting onto wifi, had a little registration problem...(no problem of the Kindle...long story), and once that was done, away I went!!The first thing I did was go to the book section, where lo and behold, ALL my books from my old kindle were there! I didn't have to transfer anything, they were there. Oh the little book covers are in color! I joined the free Prime for a month immediately and then went to the movies, and of course I HAD to try out a few minutes of many of them. WOW!! What beautiful color and clarity! And the sound was great. Then of course, I went to the Neflix app and put in my existing Neflix account and had to watch a few minutes of many movies there also! Wonderful! I read a few minutes of the book I'm currently reading and found it very comfortable. (I need to find out how to find the meaning of a word on this one, have not delved into that yet, I use that feature alot in some books where authors love to show off their immense vocabulary, lol). Now I'm in the process of trying to figure out just which book of the many thousands of books on the lending library that I want to borrow for this month. What a tough choice!!
> 
> You must realize, that I have no smartphone cell phone, just an average cell phone, so I have little experience with such gagetry as this with the swiping and all. Only thing I've ever swiped is my ipod. Really love this.
> 
> ...


Rhonda--

congrats on getting the Fire up and running and loving it!

Just one small thing--when you go to the Books tab and see all of your books; those are the ones stored on the Cloud, they're not actually on the Kindle. If you don't have WiFi access, they won't be accessible to you. But if you do have WiFi access, you'll be able to tap on them and they'll download to your device. And a little arrow will appear on the cover, indicating that it has been downloaded.

Glad you're loving it!

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

How exciting, Rhonda. Welcome to the club.

Which model/size did you receive? I have the 7" 16 gb and adore it. The original Fire was also my first tablet experience. I've been hooked ever since.

I appreciate the extra memory on this model. I had to do a lot of rearranging and deleting on Kimbella (my old Fire) that I haven't had to do yet on my new one. (Many of the games I enjoy playing are huge memory hogs.)

Don't forget to download Tapatalk so you can access Kindle Boards on-the-go


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats.

The gadgets become addictive. A Fire was my first android/touchscreen device. After a year I upgraded to the 8.9" Fire, and I just got my first smartphone!

I resisted touchscreens for a long time, but the bottom line is these tablet devices are much more fun than I thought they'd be!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I have the 7 inch 16 gb model.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Congrats on your new Kindle Fire hd. I won one and I love it. I'm on it now actually. Enjoy! I also only have a regular phone so it's really exciting to be able to do so much on it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am confused about Tapatalk. Does that mean that I can read the forums here without having wifi?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you still have to use WiFi.  Tapatalk lets you view forums on mobile devices--I think it's the best way to view the forum on a 7" device; and truthfully, I use it on my 8.9, too, though I use Safari on my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Betsy you have too much money!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Betsy you have too much money!


 Are you talking about the fact that I have a Fire and an iPad? I have an original iPad that I purchased in 2009...and a Fire that was purchased entirely with gift cards. Just sayin'. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you talking about the fact that I have a Fire and an iPad? I have an original iPad that I purchased in 2009...and a Fire that was purchased entirely with gift cards. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, that's nothin': I've got two Fires (HD7 and HD8.9), 3 Kindles (Basic, PW, DXG), a smartphone (Razr), a tablet (Xoom) and 2 laptops. And I _had_ an original Fire, original Kindle, and Kindle Keyboard that I've sold on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah, that's nothin': I've got two Fires (HD7 and HD8.9), 3 Kindles (Basic, PW, DXG), a smartphone (Razr), a tablet (Xoom) and 2 laptops. And I _had_ an original Fire, original Kindle, and Kindle Keyboard that I've sold on.


Showoff...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've also got more post than you AND more books on Shelfari!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Exactly _how old_ are you two again .... ?


----------

